# Pinned dagger kigpin in union chutes fedral and union



## Zeke

i was boating this evening out surfing the waves until my skirt came off. i wasn't 
able to get it out with me and went down and is pinned. I'm not sure there is any way to pull the kayak safely.


----------



## Zeke

i tried to upload photos but can text them as well. I would really appreciate getting my boat and keys back soon I have a prize if you can get it. Thanks zeke 303 949 4388 its a red boat about 1feet under third or fouth wave on north side of river right next to wave its in some rocks


----------



## craven_morhead

What efforts have you used to unpin your boat?


----------



## quesihealy

Wish I was in town zeke. If someone can get the boat zeke is a really nice guy and is deserving of some help.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Zeke

i don't have a pin kit and where its at, it would be hard and could be dangerous. I will be waiting till it comes loose and someone picks it up or water goes down. if anyone has the experience to get it. let me know.


----------



## colo4o

This is close to my office...I may have time to go fetch it tonight if it is still there Friday I can pull it for you.


----------



## Zeke

That would be awsome. i work tonight and tomorrow knight and get out at 630 saturday. I would be able to help during the day or morning.


----------



## Zeke

text is best to stay in touch but i can't use phone at work.


----------



## Don

*Wow*

Wow that looks like a tough one. Pretty far off the shore. You might need to watch the releases. If it comes up or down it may flush. Does it have your name in it and have you reported it to the police? Someone riding there bike might see it and call the police to report "A kayaker is STUCK!" If police know it's stuck in advance they won't need to send anyone to inspect. You could be changed if they have to send some to verify that no one is inside your kayak. Good luck and lesson learned... you never keep you keys in your kayak. Stash them at your car or in your PFD.


----------



## cayo 2

Hope you get your boat back!...may be there tomorrow ,if so will attempt to get it....not a lot to pin on there ,you must have found a cairn marking the chute..


----------



## Zeke

thanks everyone... lessons learned and i will shoot over there tomorrow during the day but have to be to work by 130.


----------



## Navasana

Zeke,
We ran three boats from C-470 to Evan yesterday and floated right over your red kayak. It is pinned side ways at the top of the hole. I think it has found it home until the water level drops or a big ass log floating down knock it out. 

Keep us posted when you get it out, good luck,
Vincent


----------



## kikii875

If I lived closer I would say "Challenge Accepted". I have a raft pin kit with extra pulleys and 150 foot rope. That could be a fun adventure. 
Good luck.


----------



## Zeke

when they lowered the water to look for tuber I could see it. Its wrapped on a rock and ruined but they would let me get because of the search. I still would like to get it back and have my keys. It shouldn't be going anywhere. just going to wait till water drops since the boats done anyways. thanks.


----------

